# Today and Tomorrow could be a good day!!



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Morning folks, just thought I'd give you a heads up. According to the Gulf Breeze fishing report, today and tomorrow, in the evening, could prove to be productive If you can brave the cold. Maybe I'll see ya tomorrow evening! Just a little motivation. Don't catch em all. Here is the link http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/outdoors/fishing/32563


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I might have to hit the sand myself as long as I don't have to work


----------



## TomMelee (Dec 11, 2008)

Anyone wanna hit up navarre beach this evening? I'm about a mile away...love someone to fish with! Ahh, hell, I'm goin! If ya see a bushy headed guy needin' a shave, that's me!


----------



## TomMelee (Dec 11, 2008)

...and fail. We caught nothing. Some dudes down the beach from us managed to pull a small red in the first trough on a floating rapala, but that's the only fish I saw.



Beach erosion on Navarre beach is epic right now. Can't imagine the cost of that fix. Hard to see in this pic, but you can see those people standing up, and the cliff is taller than they are.


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't know about it being "good." I went out for two hours and got nothing! Water was extremely muddy but I guessI will try again tomorrow for a couple hours and then all day Wednesday.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Well it isn't Gospel...but remember what one blogger reminds us..."as long as your having fun fishing, then catching a fish is an added bonus" I hate you guys didn't have any luck. I'll be given it a try tomorrow evening around the portifino towers. Maybe I'll see ya there. Have a blessed night.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

That steep drop in the piclooks like sand flea heaven. I wish I had a rake.

-Jason


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

what i would do if i were you guys is load up on sandfleas...like J says that spot there in the pic is prime to rake enough fleas for a week. Keep 'm alive for a few days and wait for south winds coming up wed. afternoon I hink. Sandfleas are easy to get on north winds due to flat Gulf water conditions...and while getting your fleas walk/scout the beach up and down and find prime spots, such as channels, ripcurrents, watch for sand bars here and there, look for deep water spots etc, and come back to that the same spot you know will be good when it gets rough....good luck.


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

> *TomMelee (3/2/2009)*Anyone wanna hit up navarre beach this evening? I'm about a mile away...love someone to fish with! Ahh, hell, I'm goin! If ya see a bushy headed guy needin' a shave, that's me!


If your looking for people to go with, there is four in our group that go to Navarre beach regularly. We have yaks and all that kind of good stuff, to drop baits out.


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

YES! The south winds are supposed to start Wednesday. Starting Thursday it will be mid 70's, won't be long til the pompano are showing up in good numbers. I will be out today and Wednesday, hopefully I come back with a good report.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

> *Fishermon (3/2/2009)* rake enough fleas for a week. Keep 'm alive for a few days


How do you keep sandfleas alive for a few days?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I put them now in one of those yellow trolling buckets....throw some sand in it....everytime you go out sit yor trolling bucket out in the water (rope it), that way they ll clean up and be fresh for the next day....alsowhen back homekeep m inside your garage out of the sun light....when it gets hot just kepp m outdoors in the shade.


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

Fished about 4 hours today and didn't get one single bite at two different locations :banghead I heard someone weighed a decent size fish in today so it sounds like someone got em! I'll be back out again tomorrow for an all day'er


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeh, I was down a little ways from the port towers and nothing. Had fun though! Gotta give Hot Spots Bait and Tackle a shout out...That's a fine shop! The guys there were very friendly and eager to help. Check it out when you can.


----------

